# CT's more aggressive?



## ilovemynipsy (Nov 22, 2009)

So, I bought a ADF and my tank is divided, so I put him with my CT betta...and the fish started following him for a while. I thought everything would be alright, but I watched them for a while..and he started nipping at him. 

So then I put the frog on the side with the different betta, and he hasn't touched him. He seems to be startled by the frog whenever they get close. 

Are CT's usually more aggressive?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

From what I've read around, CTs are suppose to be more aggressive. It should be noted though, that Bettas are solitary fish. They do best on their own. Some can live with tankmates peacefully, and some don't. It really all depends on their personalities.


----------



## ilovemynipsy (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah, I know that, I've had them before..I just didn't know if CT's were more aggressive, cause I've never had a CT before.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it really depends on the betta's personality, like AngelicScars said.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i dont think its just that CTs are most aggressive, i think it depends on the indivdual betta, not the tail type so much.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree. I have a couple of ct's that are pretty easy going but I also have a few that would kill anything that got near them. lol


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree with Christina. 

I have 3 males, 2 VT's one VT is the most friendly betta EVER, he lets me pet him, and i used to keep him with some other fish and ive never seen him even flare! On the other hand, the other VT i have is s scardy cat and flares at the world! He hates other fish, i put a minnow in there and he chases it for 5 mins before i had to take it out cuz i felt so bad bad for it  Then my last male a CT flares are mostly everything too, but he was able too live with a minnow, hes calmed down now since i first got him, but hes still a little frisky


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

My CT is great with my cori and blue ram. He sometimes even grazes on the sinking pellet with my ram at the same time lol but my other CT attacks anything, he can't have tank mates now. I also tried to breed him after conditioning for two weeks and he even didn't like the females. I conditioned 4 different females with him at different times and he attacked them all...I assume he is just a grumpy bum lol I guess it depends on the fish.

I decided to never breed him ever....I'll try another male someday, but not anytime soon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it's probably a good idea to not breed him since he's so grumpy! lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, it's all in the personality I'd say  Out of my ten, one of my crowntails, one of my deltas, and one of my veiltails are all very aggressive, but the others aren't so much. In fact, my veil is my most agressive.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i put some ghost shrimp in with some of my boys over the weekend, one of my doubletails is absolutely terrified of them. he couldnt have backed into the corner of the tank any tighter. i swear i actually saw him quiver at them, i took them out yesterday, and now hes back to normal swimming about and exploring. LOL
scaredy fish! ha!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

It may differ from fish to fish. My crowntail is extremely passive. My veil tail got over my divider somehow and beat up on my poor crowntail, and the veil tail didn't have a scratch on him! So that's just my experience haha


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

hmmm...Ive had a few cts...but none with other fish. Till I split a tank with two cts. Posiedon could have cared less bout having another CT on the other side. Triton though was flaring all the dang time. RIP.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

fishyinpa said:


> hmmm...Ive had a few cts...but none with other fish. Till I split a tank with two cts. Posiedon could have cared less bout having another CT on the other side. Triton though was flaring all the dang time. RIP.


My crown tails are EXACTLY the same. Jazz is mellow and sweet, yet Friday is always flaring and trying to get thru!


----------



## ilovemynipsy (Nov 22, 2009)

I wish I could find all these elegant pretty bettas I keep seeing in pictures, no where around here carries them or even knows what they are.  It really upsets me to go into an aquarium store and have NO one know anything.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

I definitly agree. It depends on their personality. I have had 2 Crowntails in my life and mt first one seemed more agressive than the one I have now. My old CT used to flare at my mom for some reason.


----------

